# Santiago...La Capital de Chile



## jcarloschile

Hola! Vi el hermoso thread que hicieron en el foro chileno sobre el Centro de Lima... me encanto!
Es por eso que se me ocurrio hacer un thread aquí para mostrarles tan solo un esbozo de la capital chilena para que así nos conozcamos aún más y nos llevemos aún mejor!

Esta son algunas fotos que recopilé por SSC de Santiago, ciudad que cuenta con 6,5 millones de habitantes.


----------



## sebvill

Santiago es un clásico. Muy buena arquitectura, ornato y orden. Es sobria y moderna,no se parece a Europa, para mi... es mejor. Por lo menos mejor que Madrid. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buena Recopilaciòn de Chaguito (creo que asì le dicen de carinho a Santiago nop???) . Salu2


----------



## nekun20

Santiago es una ciudad muy bonita, cuando hace frío con neblina y caminas por las calles del centro pareciera que no quedara en sur america x), bonitas fotos.


----------



## xever_7

Santiago es hermosísima me faltó tiempo para lograr conocerla en su totalidad, pero lo poco que pude ver me encantó. 
En definitiva muy moderna en sus edificios, infraestructura, su metro impecable, su centro precioso y la vista de las montañas wow. Gracias por las fotos. :cheers:


----------



## yvan789

es una Ciudad muy bonita tranquila y pacifica por lo que veo" tambien se ve muchos edificios modernos nada k envidiar a muchos paises europeos" sin duda es un buen lugar para vivir tranquilamente sin k falte nada"POR LO QUE VEO"


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Es de mis preferidas ... linda.


----------



## Libidito

Muy bonita ciudad.


----------



## Darko_265

buenas imagenes... en especial esa panoramica desde el cerro San Cristobal la cual nunca pude tener ya q siempre iba en dias nublados. 

Me encanto conocer esta ciudad, es chvr reconocer algunos lugares, aunq el estilo de vida alli es mas acelarodo


----------



## kaMetZa

Bellas Artes :drool:!


----------



## uranio

Buena recopilación de fotos. Se ve muy bien Santiago, tiene como un aire a Barcelona por el color y tipo de las edificaciones. Se ve desarrollo urbano y orden, despues de un edificio hay areas verdes que lo rodean, no hay aglomeracion.


----------



## AC78

Tengo muy buenas referencias de Santiago. Me parece una ciudad imponente y con muy buena calidad de vida.


----------



## tricolor87

hermosas fotos!


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy bonita ciudad, sobre todo muy ordenada.


----------



## papiriqui

san"chi"agio ....la mejor ciudad q combina lo clasico con lo moderno. y con un entorno natural excelente ,, los andes se ven mas radiantes q en cualquier ciudad sudamericana (excepto huaraz, jeje)..tiene toques de afrancesada segun veo.


----------



## Elantra007

Una Capital impresionante en todo sentído.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Excelentes fotos!!! Hermosa Santiago!


----------



## lokaz0

linda ciudad, buenas tomas. 
saludos


----------



## *ClauDia*

Después de Lima es la ciudad en la cual me siento mas apegada.


----------



## Tyrone

Muy linda ciudad, muy limpia y ordenada, además de clásica y moderna


----------



## Milagros_16

Bonita ciudad y muy ordenada.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Limeñito

Me encanta esa ciudad; estar allí de turista se ha convertido en una obligación que ya cumpliré algún día. Qué limpia, sobria y soberbia luce en cada imagen.
Justo hace unos pocos días vi en Travel&Living un programa sobre Chile. El cerro Santa Lucía me dejó virolo: y más aun la vista en todas las direcciones, especialmente la nieve en lo alto d ela cordillera.
Magnífica ciudad.
Saludos, Jcarlos.


----------



## Poligono

Hola amigo chileno, está muy bueno el thread, y definitivamente esta foto se la lleva, me pregunto quien habrá sido quien haya logrado tomar semejante panorámica, está espléndida, si no me equivoco la foto fue tomada de este a oeste teniendo como fondo a la imponente cordillera andina, saludos.



jcarloschile said:


>



PD. Estas pelolais tan pa cachetearlas, ah no, ¿si o no Marsupilami? :lol:



jcarloschile said:


>


----------



## darioperu

Muy buenas tomas de los mejores lugares... tengo algunos recuerdos de La pincolla y La legua!!!! haber si muestras algunas fotos. Gracias.


----------



## Marsupilami

del lado izquierdo es la de los Andes, pero del lado derecho, es la cordillera de la costa.

y esas no son pelolais, sino pokemonas...

y para qué quieres fotos de la Pintana???? es horrible...


----------



## Marsupilami

la pincolla si que no tengo idea de qué es...


----------



## Poligono

Marsupilami said:


> del lado izquierdo es la de los Andes, pero del lado derecho, es la cordillera de la costa.
> 
> y esas no son pelolais, sino pokemonas...
> 
> y para qué quieres fotos de la Pintana???? es horrible...


Gracias por aclararme lo de las cordilleras, oye y entonces si son pokemonas ¿En qué etapa de su transformación se encuentran? no me digas que una de ellas es un Glaferrie.


----------



## Caleta

Cha.. muy bonito...


----------



## Marsupilami

Poligono said:


> Gracias por aclararme lo de las cordilleras, oye y entonces si son pokemonas ¿En qué etapa de su transformación se encuentran? no me digas que una de ellas es un Glaferrie.


mira, espero que salgan de su coccoon...:lol:


----------



## Marvey21

pokemonas!..jajajaja

Preciosa ciudad, por donde se la mire.


----------



## El Bajopontino

A juzgar por las fotos, se ve muy bonita, su catedral me gusta mucho.


----------



## lima~limon

EXcelente!!!
Es una mezcla perfecta de una ciudad europea y una ciudad estadounidense. Es como Boston (en mas limpia), y con los andes en backround


----------



## Marsupilami

pero sin río!!!:lol: (el mapocho es una acequia al lado del río de Boston)


----------



## Rя

Marsupilami said:


> pero sin río!!!:lol: (el mapocho es una acequia al lado del río de Boston)


bueno pero piñera dijo que lo iba a hacer navegable :nuts::lol: 

en una de esas.. quien sabe XD


----------



## Rя

darioperu said:


> Muy buenas tomas de los mejores lugares... tengo algunos recuerdos de La pincolla y La legua!!!! haber si muestras algunas fotos. Gracias.


aqui tienes!!! espero que quedes contento :lol:


----------



## italianox

muy bella y ordenada la ciudad, a mi parecer una de las mejores de sudamerica . pero decir q es mejor q Madrid... la verdad lo dudo mucho:nuts:, sin animo de ofender claro.


----------



## RaBiErTeTe

darioperu said:


> Muy buenas tomas de los mejores lugares... tengo algunos recuerdos de La pincolla y La legua!!!! haber si muestras algunas fotos. Gracias.


No son los mejores lugares, hay muchos más aún. Además que en el sub foro de Ciudades y Rascacielos en Latinscrapers hay un thread en donde muestran otras partes de Santiago que no se ven mucho por acá. Es un muy buen thread en el que demuestra que no tenemos complejos en mostrar la ciudad en su totalidad kay:


----------



## AQPCITY

Es un orgullo para latinoamerica una ciudad como Santiago,, bueno para los que les gusta las grandes ciudades,, y como toda ciudad tiene barrios cheveres (fichos ) y tambien barriadas,, de todas maneras tiene personalidad y me agrada. sera por la cordillera y el sol de invierno que me recuerda a arequipa ..... eso si lo mas feo es el smog y lo recontra gris que son los edifcios del centro de la capital chilena.
nice pictures


----------



## tacall

muy buena recopilacion exelente ciudad!!! tiene sus contastes entre lo antiguo y moderno y un muy buen sistema d transportes... d hexo q algun dia tengo q visitar esa ciudad...


----------



## kaiser_conce

hola amigos peruanos, vi un thread en el foro chileno sobre Lima y es una ciudad espectacular, la catedral debe ser la más bonita de america. El centro historico muy colonial, genial.

Sobre Santiago, a mi me gusta mucho, soy de Concepción. Como en todas las ciudades latinas hay areas muy buenas y otras muy malas, a medida que todos vamos creciendo es de esperar que las areas malas vayan reduciendose, por estetica y por calidad de vida para los habitantes. saludos


----------



## Vane de Rosas

darioperu said:


> INTERESANTE LAS FOTOS PO!. COMO DISTINGUIR CUAL ES EL CENTRO HISTORICO DE SANTIAGO.. DE LA PARTE MODERNA, HABER SI EXPLICAN LAS FOTOS.:cheers:


No existe un centro històrico definido en Santiago a mi manera de verlo y como lo recuerdo de mis visitas.

Pero es una ciudad cosmopolita moderna y acelerada. Bella ciudad y muy buenos lugares de diversiòn.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Poligono

SilverChair said:


> Bueno, vi q habia un foro como este en el foro chileno y esta plagado de fotos....bueno, aca les va solo 5


Se han borrado las fotos, súbelas a otro servidor para poder apreciarlas, saludos.



jcarloschile said:


>


Ah, ahora si no me equivoco, esta si es una pelolais. :tyty: :banana:


----------



## kaiser_conce

Poligono said:


> Se han borrado las fotos, súbelas a otro servidor para poder apreciarlas, saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ahora si no me equivoco, esta si es una pelolais. :tyty: :banana:




asi es


----------



## Poligono

Yeah! :cheer:


PD. La pelolais: :drool: :banana2:


----------



## kaiser_conce

Poligono said:


> Yeah! :cheer:
> 
> 
> PD. La pelolais: :drool: :banana2:


tiene pinta de holandesa o irlandesa. Me enamore, en una de esas es turista


----------



## OscarSCL

Vane de Rosas said:


> No existe un centro històrico definido en Santiago a mi manera de verlo y como lo recuerdo de mis visitas.
> 
> Pero es una ciudad cosmopolita moderna y acelerada. Bella ciudad y muy buenos lugares de diversiòn.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.


Vane, creo que alguna vez hablamos lo mismo y claro que Santiago tiene centro histórico; todala zona del microcentro santiaguino, en la comuna de Santiago Centro, está plagado de edificios de distintas épocas, algunos pocos de la colonia, otros de la Belle Epoque, del modernismo, eclecticismo, academicismo francés, neoclásico, gótico, etc. claramente eso es un centro histórico. 

Saludos.

Chicos, de ambos lados, eviten comentarios cargados de desaciertos y de prejuicios, que se alejan de la realidad.


----------



## P.K.Dick

No es fácil Santiago, no? de primeras es una ciudad fría, como las montañas que la circundan; los códigos sociales santiaguinos, el humor negro, esa cosa chilena que ya debes haber notado, de vivir todo de forma dual, de discursos dobles, de caretas. No entra de una Santiago, quedas maravillado por la nieve de los cerros y los fríos cristales de sus edificios, por esa estética limpia y ordenada; es una ciudad linda y distante, como esa chica que jamás te dio bola... te sientes afortunado pero presientes que es un lugar que no te va a cuidar.

Hasta que un día te atreves a vivir la ciudad como santiaguino, prestas atención a los mensajes, y aunque en otro tono, te das cuenta que se habla lo mismo que en Lima o Buenos Aires; todos se preocupan por lo mismo, y cuando entiendes la tonada, y captas lo que hablan, te das cuenta que están en lo mismo.... porque somos humanos.

Y Santiago aunque pareciera que nunca termina de derretirse para convertirse en un lugar cálido, un día el sol radiante en el cielo limpio de Providencia, o en el San Cristóbal después de la lluvia, una sesión de risas y alcohol con amigos y duelos de humor negro; un café en el Forestal, esa sensación de vivir en un lugar estable, el olor a pasto mojado, las hojas de colores en otoño, los conciertos que no llegan a todas partes, el metro (ahora semi colapsado), el culto diálogo de muchos chilenos, sobre filosofía, sobre política, historia; los parques el fin de semana, el tecito té club con algún amigo mientras afuera cae agua en baldes, y sientes que la ciudad se te mete en el alma, que es tu hogar, el que no pudo ser allá, y el que no es perfecto acá; pero con penurias y tiempo, Santiago te ofrece su mano helada, y cuando la tomas, y entiendes a esta ciudad te queda marcada, y le tomas cariño.

Bueh..esto lo escribio un uruguayo sobre santiago en un blog ,creo que describle esa sensacion de santiago que es dificil explicar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

OscarSCL said:


> Vane, creo que alguna vez hablamos lo mismo y claro que Santiago tiene centro histórico; todala zona del microcentro santiaguino, en la comuna de Santiago Centro, está plagado de edificios de distintas épocas, algunos pocos de la colonia, otros de la Belle Epoque, del modernismo, eclecticismo, academicismo francés, neoclásico, gótico, etc. claramente eso es un centro histórico.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Chicos, de ambos lados, eviten comentarios cargados de desaciertos y de prejuicios, que se alejan de la realidad.


Si, muy cierto, ya hemos tocado el tema.

Lo que pasa es que obviamente mi perspectiva de un centro històrico es la de Quito, Lima... Bogotá... 

En sí Santiago es una ciudad llena de lugares dignos de ser visitados. Pero a mi me gusta quedarme ahì un par de dìas... luego me voy a Valparaiso.. Viña.... y de ahì hacia el sur ... bello!


----------



## jcarloschile

Vane, date una vuelta por la parte poniente de Santiago Centro, que son barrios residenciales, pero en que todas las casas tienen más de 100 años, y ahí vas a ver un centro histórico como el que tu quieres.


----------



## Marvey21

"Santiago querido, Santiago añorado, en ti he soñado, tu a mi me has dado, todo lo más puro de mi corazón... hoy te canto yo desde aquí, te canto como un crespín, que pronto quiere volver a Santiago, voy ..." así dice una canción de la nueva ola, de los 70s  Hermosa ciudad.


----------



## Francisco__

^^ es verdad, pero esa canción de Leo Dan está dedicada a su tierra Santiago del Estero - Argentina, no a esta bellísima capital sudamericana


----------



## Marsupilami

jajajaja, pero da lo mismo...que están cantarines hoy. ah, y que bueno que reabrieron el thread.


----------



## Marvey21

Francisco__ said:


> ^^ es verdad, pero esa canción de Leo Dan está dedicada a su tierra Santiago del Estero - Argentina, no a esta bellísima capital sudamericana


Ya lo sabia, igual puede ser para cualquier ciudad llamada Santiago, como Santiago de Chile:cheers::banana:hno:


----------



## LedPer

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si, muy cierto, ya hemos tocado el tema.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que obviamente mi perspectiva de un centro històrico es la de Quito, Lima... Bogotá...
> 
> En sí Santiago es una ciudad llena de lugares dignos de ser visitados. Pero a mi me gusta quedarme ahì un par de dìas... luego me voy a Valparaiso.. Viña.... y de ahì hacia el sur ... bello!


Coincido, palabras menos palabras mas...


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Marsupilami said:


> jajajaja, pero da lo mismo...que están cantarines hoy. ah, *y que bueno que reabrieron el thread*.


Obvioooooo si se puede... si se puede!! :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise

QUE BUENO ESTÁ ÉSTE THREAD!!!!:banana: No me imaginaba que la zona financiera de Santiago era tan vistosa, tiene buena arquitectura, además de las areas verdes, la ciudad está rodeada de un encanto que espero ver pronto en persona...



jcarloschile said:


> Más fotos!


Mas o menos así, con 19 pisos, quedarán aquí las torres gemelas del Plaza República.




jcarloschile said:


>


Tanto azul me ha electrizado!!


Repito, gracias por esta muestra fotográfica. Una cosita más ¿podrían poner avances de obra de la Costanera Center? Me da curiosidad ése tremendo complejo, me gustaría verlo terminado...




P.K.Dick said:


> ...*como esa chica que jamás te dio bola*... te sientes afortunado pero presientes que es un lugar que no te va a cuidar.


OH!! ...el dedo en la llaga.



P.K.Dick said:


> Bueh..esto lo escribio un uruguayo sobre santiago en un blog ,creo que describle esa sensacion de santiago que es dificil explicar.


PLOP!! jeje pensé que eras poeta hasta leer el final. En verdad me han gustado mucho éstos parrafos, son muy profundos.


Salud...:cheers:...os!!!

PD: Procuren mantener abierto el thread, sería una pena que lo cerraran por dos o tres personas.


----------



## YYC

P.K.Dick said:


> No es fácil Santiago, no? de primeras es una ciudad fría, como las montañas que la circundan; los códigos sociales santiaguinos, el humor negro, esa cosa chilena que ya debes haber notado, de vivir todo de forma dual, de discursos dobles, de caretas. No entra de una Santiago, quedas maravillado por la nieve de los cerros y los fríos cristales de sus edificios, por esa estética limpia y ordenada; es una ciudad linda y distante, como esa chica que jamás te dio bola... te sientes afortunado pero presientes que es un lugar que no te va a cuidar.
> 
> Hasta que un día te atreves a vivir la ciudad como santiaguino, prestas atención a los mensajes, y aunque en otro tono, te das cuenta que se habla lo mismo que en Lima o Buenos Aires; todos se preocupan por lo mismo, y cuando entiendes la tonada, y captas lo que hablan, te das cuenta que están en lo mismo.... porque somos humanos.
> 
> Y Santiago aunque pareciera que nunca termina de derretirse para convertirse en un lugar cálido, un día el sol radiante en el cielo limpio de Providencia, o en el San Cristóbal después de la lluvia, una sesión de risas y alcohol con amigos y duelos de humor negro; un café en el Forestal, esa sensación de vivir en un lugar estable, el olor a pasto mojado, las hojas de colores en otoño, los conciertos que no llegan a todas partes, el metro (ahora semi colapsado), el culto diálogo de muchos chilenos, sobre filosofía, sobre política, historia; los parques el fin de semana, el tecito té club con algún amigo mientras afuera cae agua en baldes, y sientes que la ciudad se te mete en el alma, que es tu hogar, el que no pudo ser allá, y el que no es perfecto acá; pero con penurias y tiempo, Santiago te ofrece su mano helada, y cuando la tomas, y entiendes a esta ciudad te queda marcada, y le tomas cariño.
> 
> Bueh..esto lo escribio un uruguayo sobre santiago en un blog ,creo que describle esa sensacion de santiago que es dificil explicar.


la mejor descripcion que he leido


----------



## Vane de Rosas

El trhead seguirá abierto, porque no puedo entender que se haga problemas hasta de la nada.

Todos los comentarios que no vienen al caso, sean de quien sean seràn eliminados.

Todo post que trate de encausar este thread a una polèmica serà borrado y posterior a esta advertencia, todo forista sea de donde sea, que coloque algùn post inadecuado y que conlleve a una disputa tonta y ridìcula, será sancionado de acuerdo al tipo de comentario que haga... sin excepciones y sin miramientos

Gracias por leer la advertencia.


----------



## San Lázaro

P.K.Dick said:


> Hasta que un día te atreves a vivir la ciudad como santiaguino, prestas atención a los mensajes, y aunque en otro tono, te das cuenta que se habla lo mismo que en Lima o Buenos Aires; todos se preocupan por lo mismo, y cuando entiendes la tonada, y captas lo que hablan, te das cuenta que están en lo mismo.... porque somos humanos.



"Pinta tu aldea y pintarás al mundo" -Leon Tolstoi-


----------



## LedPer

San Lázaro said:


> "Pinta tu aldea y pintarás al mundo" -Leon Tolstoi-


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Señores

Este thread se enriquecerìa mucho mas si ponen fotos... 

Gracias!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Vane de Rosas said:


> Señores
> 
> Este thread se enriquecerìa mucho mas si ponen fotos...
> 
> Gracias!


A la orden mi coronel...!!!

Una panorámica de las obras del Costanera Center y parte del skyline santiaguense desde el río Mapocho, y a la izquierda también en construcción la torre Titanium La Portada.




La torre central será la que ven al centro de la foto.



Otra de la Costanera.... con ustedes un espectáculo impresionante: :cheer:"el ballet de las grúas":cheer:


Salud...:cheers:...os!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Esa última foto es el paraiso para mi!


----------



## darioperu

Que buena actualización.


----------



## OscarSCL

^^

Tienes razón colega, yo aporto con más fotos de la ecléctica capital chilena.



Nuevas Las Condes - nuevo centro financiero










Biblioteca Nacional - centro de Stgo










Lujosos barrios en la precordillera santiaguina










José Miguel de la Barra - arteria principal del barrio de Bellas Artes, el lugar trendy y gay friendly por excelencia en Stgo










Una pano de la zona oriente de la ciudad 










la misma pero anocheciendo










Parque Araucano - NLC










la zona más antigua de Providencia










El hermoso Club Hípico de la ciudad










Av. Presidente Riesco










Barrio de Los Dominicos










Televisión Nacional de Chile (TVN)










Un rinconcito perdido en el centro de la ciudad










Centro de la ciudad, se puede ver la Autopista Central, la trinchera del Metro y el puente Peatonal










Palacio Las Majadas - Pirque










Nieve y más nieve...










Edificio Consorcio, uno de los más interesantes a mí parecer y el Birmann










el primer centro comercial importante de la ciudad, allá por los 80' el Apumanque. (ahora remodelado y con una estética muy minimal)










Biblioteca de Stgo










Centro Cultural Palacio de La Moneda (en el subsuelo del palacio presidencial)










Por Las Condes...










Alameda - principal avenida de la ciudad










Esas tres manchas de luces en la cordillera, son los tres centros de ski más importantes de la ciudad










La Parva










Valle Nevado











*
Metro de Santiago*


----------



## dannyhighrise

¡Que excelentes tomas!!!!! Dios esto es arte, dame vida para poder apreciarlo todo 

:applause: Se agradece (aunque mi PC sufra cada vez que carga las fotos :colgate


----------



## yvan789

muy buenas photos chile si se ve k tiene muchos lugares creativos,hermozosy ecologicos y se ve muy moderna si kes un pais k no tiene nada k envidiar a Europa....


----------



## papiriqui

hermoza santiago,, me gusto su metro,, su modernidad, lo educada q es su gente...
su aeropuerto es impresionante......y lo mejor,, en ninguna capital de sudamerica se ven los andes tan imponentes.....y no me parecio tan lejos del mar tambien.

p.d.: siempre me pregunto, si lo q esta al otro lado de las montañas nevadas santiaguinas, es ya argentina?


----------



## OscarSCL

papiriqui said:


> hermoza santiago,, me gusto su metro,, su modernidad, lo educada q es su gente...
> su aeropuerto es impresionante......y lo mejor,, en ninguna capital de sudamerica se ven los andes tan imponentes.....y no me parecio tan lejos del mar tambien.
> 
> p.d.: siempre me pregunto, si lo q esta al otro lado de las montañas nevadas santiaguinas, es ya argentina?


Si, ya es Argentina, luego del paso de Los Libertadores, ya estás en la República hermana, piensa que desde Santiago a Mendoza hay 6 horas de diferencia, lo que no es mucho. Calculo que desde Stgo a la aduana habrán unas 3 o 4 hrs. Ahora, claramente no es que pasas la frontera e inmediatamente se ve todo plano y listo, sigues por el cordon montañoso.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

"Si vas para Chile..............""

Impresionante metrópolis.... Yo conocì el Apumanque antes de la remodelaciòn y lo vi cuandolo remodelaban... recièn en estas fotos lo veo como ha quedado.

Gracias Oscar!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me han gustado, el Palacio Las Majadas, El Edificio Consorcio, la Av. Alameda, entre otros .... y px es todo un plus tener la opciòn de esquiar tan cerca de la capital. 

Salu2!!!


----------



## OscarSCL

Así es, en un mismo día podrías perfectamente subir a la nieve y luego estar en las playas del pacífico. Santiago es de las pocas ciudades del mundo dónde puedes hacer eso. La distancia entre las montañas y la costa es muy corta, por lo tanto en la mañana puedes esquiar en La Parva y en la tarde estar en Viña del Mar.

Cosa de locos, no? XD


----------



## AQPCITY

Y pensar que Colorado o la Parva estan a solo cerca de los 3000 mts de altura,, mientras mas al sur se este se encuentra la nieve a menos altura...
En lima en cambio si bien la costa esta sus faldas, pra alcanzar la nieve hay que trepar por dos horas hacia ticlio y alcanzar los 4.800 mts para poder tocarla. (si es que no mueres ahogado por la altura).. en realidad casi todas las ciudades de la costa del pacifico sudamericano se encuentra muy cerca del mar y de los nevados de los andes a la vez. Ejm Arequipa. 

Lindas tomas de Santiago, ya tengo que volver a ir, la unica vez que fui hace mas de 12 años


----------



## Tyrone

OscarSCL said:


> Así es, en un mismo día podrías perfectamente subir a la nieve y luego estar en las playas del pacífico. Santiago es de las pocas ciudades del mundo dónde puedes hacer eso. La distancia entre las montañas y la costa es muy corta, por lo tanto *en la mañana puedes esquiar en La Parva y en la tarde estar en Viña del Mar.*
> 
> Cosa de locos, no? XD


Son las ventajas de tener una cordillera cerca al mar  ... claro que bañarse en el mar de Viña es como zambullirse en la nieve de La Parva :nuts:

Magnífica ciudad Santiago, fiel reflejo del desarrollo económico de Chile.


----------



## kaiser_conce

papiriqui said:


> hermoza santiago,, me gusto su metro,, su modernidad, lo educada q es su gente...
> su aeropuerto es impresionante......y lo mejor,, en ninguna capital de sudamerica se ven los andes tan imponentes.....y no me parecio tan lejos del mar tambien.
> 
> p.d.: siempre me pregunto, si lo q esta al otro lado de las montañas nevadas santiaguinas, es ya argentina?


asi, es, despues de los Andes esta Argentina, pero no es 1 montania de ancho, sino como 6 o 7 y el limite esta en la mitad, por lo tanto si subes y bajas 3 cadenas, todavia estaras en Chile. saludos


----------



## W!CKED

Santiago definitivamente es la ciudad más alucinante!


----------



## eduardo90

DEJEN DE PONER FOTOS DE SANTIAGO mis ojitos ya no pueden!!! Me muero de envidia por tener una ciudad como Santiago ok lo he dicho mil veces que las ciudades Colombianas, Argentinas, Mexicanas son bonitas pero esta ciudad se lleva el premio. Nunca habia visto fotos tan bonitas de Santiago esta ciudad es en mi opinion la mas bella de America...solo tengo una pregunta como es la nightlife alla?


----------



## babasonico

les dejo esto que encontré en un blog de una Limeña que se vino a vivir a Santiago, son las 10 cosas que mas le gustaron de la ciudad:

1. La ciudad al día siguiente de la lluvia. No hay nada más hermoso sentir el sol brillar con el cielo totalmente azul y al fondo la cordillera nevada haciendo contraste con los edificios.

2. El metro. Un medio de transporte rapidísimo, impecable y eficientísimo que une prácticamente todo Santiago.

3. Poder cruzar la calle leyendo el periódico si quieres y saber que ningún auto te va a atropellar porque aquí el peatón SI tiene la preferencia.

4. Ver a las 9 de la noche niños de 10 años montando bici en el parque cerca de mi casa, sin necesidad que haya algún adulto chequeando que no se aparezca algún secuestrador o violador.

5. Las ciclovías que hay por toda la ciudad y lo lindo que es ver en los fines de semana familias enteras montando bici juntos, y todos con su casco.

6. El otoño, donde los árboles se ponen de mil colores y las calles se llenan de hojas secas.

7. Bajar a la estación del metro, y meter una moneda en una máquina dispensadora de libros para tener algo que leer en el camino. Como quien se compra un chocolate o una bebida, se puede comprar un libro.

8. Los edificios tan lindos que hay, que no están todos apretujados pared con pared sino que por lo general tienen bastante espacio entre uno y otro y la mayoría con jardines intermedios.

9. El pastel de choclo que sirven en Pomaire, que es el más rico que he probado en mi vida.

10. La gran cantidad de vinos que hay por acá. Es rico en la nochecita probar un vino nuevo sentada en la terraza.


----------



## J Block

A mi siempre me ha gustado el mobiliario urbano de Santiago, casi perfecto. Los postes, faroles, papeleras, bancas y paraderos siempre con diseños interesantes y colocados con bastante criterio.

En Lima casi ningún municipio se preocupa por ellos, pero bueno, el sentido común no es una de las cualidades de Lima. :lol:


----------



## juanchristian

Me encanta Chile!! es un país que admiro mucho!


----------



## darioperu

BELLA CIUDAD.


----------



## OscarSCL

eduardo90 said:


> DEJEN DE PONER FOTOS DE SANTIAGO mis ojitos ya no pueden!!! Me muero de envidia por tener una ciudad como Santiago ok lo he dicho mil veces que las ciudades Colombianas, Argentinas, Mexicanas son bonitas pero esta ciudad se lleva el premio. Nunca habia visto fotos tan bonitas de Santiago esta ciudad es en mi opinion la mas bella de America...solo tengo una pregunta como es la nightlife alla?


La vida nocturna es muy diversa y amplía. Puedes encontrar lugares para todos los gustos. El barrio bohemio de la ciudad, es Bellavista, que es a su vez el más diverso de todos. Ahí puedes encontrar lugares de todos los estilos, desde el reggae a la electrónica, desde clubes hip hop hasta las más excéntricas discotheques gays.

Providencia con Manuel Montt o Suecia, también son reductos de la movida nocturna. La Plaza Sn Enrique en Lo Barnechea, también es el epicentro del "carrete" santiaguino.

Siempre hay un evento, una fiesta, algo.. que se ajuste a los gustos de uno. 

Saludos.


----------



## Martinni

Santiago se ve impresionanate, hay creo que buenos ejemplos a seguir como las actividades culturales del centro, y el mobiliario urbano que muestran las fotos, se nota que es uniforme y estético en varias comunas de la ciudad; a diferencia de Lima que por citar un ejemplo la Av. Arequipa a lo largo de toda la alameda central cuenta con diferentes estilos de bancas, faroles, y buzones de basura por que cada distrito quiere diferenciarse del otro, y pues hay que tener un poquito mas de sentido común en la ornamentación. Felicitaciones por las fotografías, esperamos mucho mas, buen trabajo.


----------



## Copihue

kaiser_conce said:


> tiene pinta de holandesa o irlandesa. Me enamore, en una de esas es turista


:lol::lol: La "turista" tiene plata...nadie que va de turista lleva celular. Nosotros los turistas pobres compramos tarjetas telefonicas...son mas baratas que llevarse el celular...al menos a mi me saldria mucho dinero las llamadas de larga distancia...porque a mi me gusta hablar imaginense la cuentecita:lol:


----------



## Poroto

Vane de Rosas said:


> No existe un centro històrico definido en Santiago a mi manera de verlo y como lo recuerdo de mis visitas.
> 
> Pero es una ciudad cosmopolita moderna y acelerada. Bella ciudad y muy buenos lugares de diversiòn.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.


En realidad hay dos centros...

Santiago està dividida en comunas (a cada una la gobierna un alcalde)... No hay un gobierno central para la ciudad (que igual creo que se necesitarìa para coordinar algunas cosillas... pero eso es otro tema)...










Al norte de la comuna de Santiago hay una zona (A) que se suele denominar el triàngulo fundacional... Es acà donde naciò la ciudad y donde se encuentran los edificios pùblicos (y antiguos) màs importantes... Es la zona más "europea" de Santiago...

Por otro lado tenemos la zona B... el nuevo centro financiero de Santiago que se reparte entre las comunas de Providencia, Las Condes y Vitacura... Es acà donde estàn muchos de los edificios de cristal que tan famosa la han hecho en el barrio... Es la parte màs "yankee" de Santiago...


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&











Y acà està el "triàngulo fundacional" cuyos lìmites son por el norte el rìo Mapocho, por el sur la Alameda y por el oeste la Autopista Central... Acà se encuentran: la Plaza de Armas, la Catedral, la Municipalidad, el Palacio de gobierno (La Moneda), el Museo de Bellas Artes, el Teatro Municipal, la Biblioteca Nacional, la estaciòn de FFCC de Mapocho, el cerro Santa Lucìa... entre otros lugares y edificios pùblicos de importancia...


----------



## darioperu

que bien el thread


----------



## dannyhighrise

Tachuela said:


> En realidad hay dos centros...
> 
> Santiago està dividida en comunas (a cada una la gobierna un alcalde)... No hay un gobierno central para la ciudad (que igual creo que se necesitarìa para coordinar algunas cosillas... pero eso es otro tema)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al norte de la comuna de Santiago hay una zona (A) que se suele denominar el triàngulo fundacional... Es acà donde naciò la ciudad y donde se encuentran los edificios pùblicos (y antiguos) màs importantes... Es la zona más "europea" de Santiago...
> 
> Por otro lado tenemos la zona B... el nuevo centro financiero de Santiago que se reparte entre las comunas de Providencia, Las Condes y Vitacura... Es acà donde estàn muchos de los edificios de cristal que tan famosa la han hecho en el barrio... Es la parte màs "yankee" de Santiago...
> 
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y acà està el "triàngulo fundacional" cuyos lìmites son por el norte el rìo Mapocho, por el sur la Alameda y por el oeste la Autopista Central... Acà se encuentran: la Plaza de Armas, la Catedral, la Municipalidad, el Palacio de gobierno (La Moneda), el Museo de Bellas Artes, el Teatro Municipal, la Biblioteca Nacional, la estaciòn de FFCC de Mapocho, el cerro Santa Lucìa... entre otros lugares y edificios pùblicos de importancia...


Woww ahora sí me quedó claro, muchas gracias por los mapas! 
Y bueno ahora que lo pienso, el "centro histórico" de Lima tendría como límites el Rio Rimac (que silueta tan semejante) por el norte, la avenida Alfonso Ugarte por el oeste, el Paseo Colón - avenida Grau por el sur, y por el este alguna calle paralela de la avenida Abancay (porque Barrios Altos ya no es un lugar histórico :colgate


----------



## David_dlc

Qué bonitos edficios, qué bonitos buses y qué bien organizada está la urbanística en tanto distribución de inmuebles privados. Me sorprende que tengan tantos edificios que puedan exponer sin problema los cuatro lados. Felicitaciones, una hermosa ciudad. Algún día tendremos ese grado de organización y limpieza, no lo dudo.
Pd: Soy uno más de aquellos a quienes les encantan los semáforos Santiaguinos -o santiagueños.


----------



## J Block

David_dlc said:


> Algún día tendremos ese grado de organización y limpieza, no lo dudo.


Claro, mínimo en unos 60 años. En menos tiempo sería prácticamente imposible. Lamentablemente no estaré para verlo.


----------



## *ClauDia*

J Block said:


> Lamentablemente no estaré para verlo.


Estarás viendo la peli Motor y motivo tal vez? 

Santiago es linda pero me gusta mas Viña. Quiero conocer el sur es lo q me falta por conocer de Chile.


----------



## kaiser_conce

*ClauDia* said:


> Estarás viendo la peli Motor y motivo tal vez?
> 
> Santiago es linda pero me gusta mas Viña. Quiero conocer el sur es lo q me falta por conocer de Chile.


las ciudades grandes de Chile no son muy bonitas, salvo algunas partes de Viña, Valparaiso, Santiago, Puerto Montt, etc... pero lo mejor son las ciudades chicas del sur. S


----------



## Marsupilami

J Block said:


> Claro, mínimo en unos 60 años. En menos tiempo sería prácticamente imposible. Lamentablemente no estaré para verlo.


no lo creo así. hace sólo 15 años, Santiago era una ciudad triste y gris.


----------



## OscarSCL

David_dlc said:


> *Qué bonitos edficios, qué bonitos buses y qué bien organizada está la urbanística en tanto distribución de inmuebles privados. Me sorprende que tengan tantos edificios que puedan exponer sin problema los cuatro lados*. Felicitaciones, una hermosa ciudad. Algún día tendremos ese grado de organización y limpieza, no lo dudo.
> Pd: Soy uno más de aquellos a quienes les encantan los semáforos Santiaguinos -o santiagueños.


Siempre me llama la atención este comentario; que viene siempre de argentinos, pero ahora de uds. ¿Tan común son las medianeras también en Perú? a mi se me hace difícil imaginar ciudades con edificios con una sola fachada, acá esa práctica no exíste y tampoco sé porque se da en otros lados. A que voy; un edificio de departamentos que tiene una sola o dos fachadas implica que el resto de las caras son inutilizadas.

Bueno, efectivamente en Santiago (y el resto de Chile) los edificios tienen las cuatro fachadas. 

el gentilicio es santiaguinos.

Saludos.



J Block said:


> Claro, mínimo en unos 60 años. En menos tiempo sería prácticamente imposible. Lamentablemente no estaré para verlo.


Más optimismo. Económicamente van bien encaminados, el cambio debe ser cultural, que es quizás el que más demora.



*ClauDia* said:


> Estarás viendo la peli Motor y motivo tal vez?
> 
> Santiago es linda pero me gusta mas Viña. Quiero conocer el sur es lo q me falta por conocer de Chile.


Ciudades muy distintas, pero si, aveces también suelo decir lo mismo. Viña tiene el plus de ser una ciudad de playa, lo que la calidad de vida suele elevarse, en comparación con Stgo dónde ni el clima ni los factores atmosféricos, el smog, etc. ayudan. Viña está exento de esas cosas, además que las distancias son más cortas, la ciudad es mucho más ordenada, etc. Claramente es una ciudad más a escala humana, pero minúscula al lado de Santiago.




kaiser_conce said:


> las ciudades grandes de Chile no son muy bonitas, salvo algunas partes de Viña, Valparaiso, Santiago, Puerto Montt, etc... pero lo mejor son las ciudades chicas del sur. S


Las ciudades grandes no son ni feas ni bonitas, son diversas y muy heterogéneas. Siempre tendran lados preciosos, bien cuidados y turísticos, mientras otros estaran más desposeídos de todo eso, eso responde a la extensión territorial, a la cantidad de población, etc. 

No podemos comparar Frutillar, casi ídilico y perfecto con la capital regional; Puerto Montt, con todos los problemas y desafíos de una urbe grande.



Marsupilami said:


> no lo creo así. hace sólo 15 años, Santiago era una ciudad triste y gris.


La transformación de Santiago lleva más tiempo que eso, pero de todas maneras, creo que a lo que se refiera J Block va más allá del tiempo cronológico, tiene que ver con voluntades políticas, cambios culturales, etc. que siempre lleva más tiempo.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## kaiser_conce

OscarSCL said:


> Bueno, efectivamente en Santiago (y el resto de Chile) los edificios tienen las cuatro fachadas.
> 
> el gentilicio es santiaguinos.
> 
> Saludos.


un amigo arquitecto me comentaba una vez que los edificios de 2 fachadas tienen una gran virtud, la de controlar mejor la climatizacion y ahorrar mayor energia. Personalmente prefiero los de 4.


----------



## Marsupilami

puedo aportar?????

si se fijaron en la foto donde aparece la ciudad de noche, y en los cerros se ven manchas de luz; pues bien, una de esas manchas es* La Parva*, un monono centro de ski que se los paso a mostrar para su deleite (Eduardo90, pónte gotas en los ojos:lol














































en verano


----------



## Tyrone

^^ Es cierto, al tener menos ventanas hay menos intercambio de calor entre el interior y el exterior .... pero ese criterio no aplica en muchas partes del Perú (costa básicamente) en donde las estaciones no son muy marcadas y donde no hace ni mucho frío ni mucho calor.

Acá se usa mucho los edificios de 2 fachadas porque se suelen hacerlos "pegados" a los edificios vecinos. También al construirse exprofesamente las edificaciones con miras a que el vecino "se le pegue", se dejan las futuras "caras no vistas" sin terminar, razón por la cual las ciudades del Perú siempre muestran ese aspecto de estar a medio construir.


----------



## OscarSCL

Muy lindo La Parva, un pueblito de montaña precioso.


----------



## J Block

Marsupilami said:


> no lo creo así. hace sólo 15 años, Santiago era una ciudad triste y gris.


Me refiero a la actitud de ciertos limeños...la falta de civismo, la falta de valores...y la falta de interes por parte de las autoridades para buscar una solución. Para que mejoren las cosas en Lima primero tiene que desaparecer una generación entera y mejorar el nivel de educación en la ciudad y en el país entero. Luego, el municipio tendría que llevar acabo una gran campaña tipo Bogotá para concientizar a la población, lo cual la Municipalidad de Lima NO hará, pues lo único que hace es maquillar la ciudad, farolitos por aquí, adoquines por allá. Ya con eso te digo que mínimo eso tomaría unos 50 años...y eso...si es que el gobierno se toma el reto de buscar mejorar el nivel de educación en serio (hoy por hoy hay muy poco interes).

El crecimiento económico no va a solucionar ni un 45% de nuestros problemas. Además, ese crecimiento no va a durar toda la vida. Nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir en 2 años.

En fín, qué bonito pueblo, bastante pintoresco. :cheers:


----------



## AQPCITY

Deberia tener su propio tema estas bonitas canchas de esqui .  El lugar es hermoso y divertido,, lo lamentable fue cuando cuando trataba de mirar a santiago encontre un olla llena de smog.. 
Creo que deberian centrarse en la urbe misma y no lugares aledaños.


----------



## Maipo Valley

Marsupilami said:


> no lo creo así. hace sólo 15 años, Santiago era una ciudad triste y gris.


no lo creo. me parece que el centro de santiago estaba decadente hace unos 15 o 20 años, pero al mismo tiempo comenzaba el boom de oficinas en el golf. el ciclo de la ciudad ha sido igual al ciclo económico del país. fue muy decadente y con pocas obras en los 70 hasta mas o menos el 77 en que hay un boom que dura hasta el 82. de ahi una segunda decadencia aunque mas corta entre 82 y 84 y luego como un tubo parriba. estamos hablando de más de 24 años de auge.


----------



## Korsakov

Mas de Stgo

Desde el cerro San Cristobal en el centro de Stgo, vista centro oriente(algo antigua no se comenzaba a construir la torre gran costanera ubicada en el cuadrado grande del lado izquierdo)

















Sector centro de Santiago, al poniente del centro historico. Autopista urbana, metro y caletera.

























Algo mas de Las Condes como pedian








Imagenes aereas de Las Condes 
Hotel Hyatt








Mall Alto Las Condes








Estadio San Carlos de Apoquindo








Universidad del Desarrollo









todas de la web, saludos.


----------



## Manolitopc

SANTIAGO SORPRENDE, cada vez mejor, definitivamente una de las mas bellas capitales de L.A. 

A ver si colocan fotos con el avance de la Costanera center. saludos.


----------



## Marvey21

Que buenas fotos, la ciudad luce preciosa.


----------



## *ClauDia*

OscarSCL said:


> ^^
> 
> fotos de Las Condes para ti
> 
> Barrio de Quinchamalí
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Municipalidad de Las Condes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embajada de Alemania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> típica casa chilena, patrimonio histórico de la comuna, recuerden que antes esto era un pueblito campestre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isidora Goyenechea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apoquindo


Gracias Oscar! las fotos estan increibles! Ese sector de Santiago es muy bonito.


----------



## Limeñito

OscarSCL said:


>


!!!!!!!!!!
Esta imagen es súper infartante!!!!!


----------



## J Block

Lindas las fotos. Santiago es algo así como una ciudad casi perfecta. 

La última foto me gustó mucho.


----------



## skyperu34

Que cheveres las fotos. Gracias por compartir. Fue un deleite recorrer el thread y ganarme una impecable impresión...!


----------



## jcarloschile




----------



## roberto_vp

Los edificios de las primeras fotos de la última tanda se ven tan "Imagina" jajaja


----------



## jcarloschile

Más fotos!


----------



## 100%imperial

simplemente una belleza de ciudad---


----------



## josjos85

Que impresionante que es Santiago! ojala algun dia pueda conocerla. Saludos desde AQP - Peru!


----------



## Maipo Valley

skyperu34 said:


> Que cheveres las fotos. Gracias por compartir. Fue un deleite recorrer el thread y ganarme una impecable impresión...!


no sabia que en perú decían chévere. chévere chévere huhu


----------



## yvan789

Korsakov said:


> Mas de Stgo
> Sector centro de Santiago, al poniente del centro historico. Autopista urbana, metro y caletera.


que buena infraestructura de tansporte k tiene chile"kay:
se ve muy ordenada y k modernos edificios"gracias por las photos"


----------



## SambA_XC

Hablando de infraestructura de transporte, un pequeño recorrido por Costanera Norte y vistas de la Torre Titanium U/C






Saludos!!!


----------



## jcarloschile

Más fotos!


----------



## Martinni

Buen video e infraestructura víal, gracias por darnos a conocer algo mas de Santiago. Saludos.


----------



## Poligono

Muy bueno el thread, Santiago se luce, solo un consejo, no lo saturen de fotos, de entre 5 a 10 fotos por post está bien, cuando lo abro no me carga la página y muchas fotos salen cortadas, saludos.


----------



## Rя

Poligono said:


> Muy bueno el thread, Santiago se luce, solo un consejo, no lo saturen de fotos, de entre 5 a 10 fotos por post está bien, cuando lo abro no me carga la página y muchas fotos salen cortadas, saludos.


es que ultimamente aca estamos sobrados de ancho de banda asi que no nos percatamos de lo pesados que estan los threads :lol:


----------



## Poligono

Si tienes razón, ultimamente se han puesto bieeen pesados.

Pero pasa que también tengo mucho de culpa, exigo mucho a mi pc descargándome harta música.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Que linda ciudad!!


----------



## mkografo

excelente thread, bueno por mi parte de chile solo conosco arica, pero santiago quedara en mi lista de lugares por visitar, saludos :cheers:


----------



## vicente_

algunas mas de Santiago


----------



## egusquizacosta

Sin lugar a dudas, la más bonita capital latinoamericana en orden y arquitectura... grax por las fotos.


----------



## vicente_

sector oriente de santiago


----------



## jcarloschile

Que Ciudad Dios Mío!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewild2007

Preciosas fotos, preciosa ciudad... en Enero les caigo!:banana:


----------



## Ekeko

Pero no hay fotos de otros barrios residenciales? Siempre veo las mismas fotos.


----------



## Marvey21

A mi no me hace falta ver más fotos, Santiago es bella y quiero conocerla pronto


----------



## MisteryWorld

Muy bella ciudad en serio, yo solo fui al Norte Chileno pues ya estare poniendo en mi agenda de concoer pronto Santiago gracias porlas fotos estan de lujo

Saludos


----------



## OscarSCL

Ekeko said:


> Pero no hay fotos de otros barrios residenciales? Siempre veo las mismas fotos.


Lo más posible es como no conoces, no te has dado cuenta, pero has visto fotos de gran parte de la ciudad, al menos del 60%. De todas maneras, es lógico que veas las mismas fotos, ya que una ciudad no cambia de una semana para otra. Lo mismo pasa con Lima, Bs As, Ciudad de México o SP, las fotos son siempre de los mismos barrios y las mismas construcciones llamativas.

Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ekeko said:


> Pero no hay fotos de otros barrios residenciales? Siempre veo las mismas fotos.


Si revisas todo el thread te darás cuenta que muestran todo Santiago y cada foto es mas bonita que la otra.

Bella ciudad!


----------



## ARGYRO

Bueno .. pues entré a ver cositas de Perú ... y me encontré con Santiago ... En realidad es una hermosa ciudad ... que envidia ... pero de la buena ... !! Tengo que ir a conocer ... Ojalá a vivir .


----------



## Ekeko

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si revisas todo el thread te darás cuenta que muestran todo Santiago y cada foto es mas bonita que la otra.
> 
> Bella ciudad!


Si, yo no he dicho lo contrario. Solo que me gustaria si algun forista pusiera fotos de Quilicura, Maipu, San Bernardo, Puente Alto, suburbios que tambien forman parte de Santiago pero que no son muy conocidos. Yo los veo desde google earth y por eso mi curiosidad kay:


----------



## jcarloschile

Hay bastantes thread sobre ellos, buscalos en Ciudades y Rascacielos. Creo que los santiaguinos, más que practicamente todos los foristas de otras ciudades nos hemos esforzado por mostrar toda nuestra ciudad, aunque no sean partes muy interesantes, no creo que ningún turista que venga a Santiago irá a conocer Quilicura, Peñalolen, etc.


----------



## Maipo Valley

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255511&page=4
faltan algunas comunas pero aqui hay una guia de muchas.

aqui fotos de san bernardo que es la comuna con mayor pobreza en el gran santiago



lk3gno said:


> SAN BERNARDO
> 
> Comuna ubicada en el extremo sur de Santiago en la region metropolitana
> Poblacion para 2002: 246,762 hbts
> Población para 2004: 244.000 hbts.
> Está compuesta por una población mayoritariamente de clase media y barrios residenciales, a su oeste, y de situación económica baja a su este.
> 
> Límites:
> 
> Al norte con la comuna de Lo Espejo, por la avenida Lo Espejo o Lo Sierra; y con la comuna de El Bosque, por la calle Lo Blanco, paradero 39 de Gran Avenida.
> Al Sur con la comuna de Buin, por el Río Maipo.
> Al Este con la comuna de El Bosque, por la calle Ochagavía; y con la comuna de La Pintana, por la calle San Francisco y El Mariscal.
> Al Oeste con la comuna de Maipú, por el camino a Lonquén y la comuna de Calera de Tango, por el Cerro Chena.
> 
> mas info y fuente proveniente de: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Bernardo_%28Chile%29
> 
> aca unas fotos...de la denominada capital del folklore.
> 
> 
> 1 -Nacimiento de Gran Avenida...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mural bajo la linea del tren (me falto otro mas)
> 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-Edificio consistorial y escudo de armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-Estatua de nuestro Heroe Bernardo O'Higgins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-Centro de San Bernardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-Cables de mier...que me aruinaron una foto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-Plaza de Armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19-Vistas desde el Centro Comercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-Jusgado de garantia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22-Acceso por Av.Colon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23-Cerro Chena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que les gusten Saludos.:cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley

lastarrino said:


> Aquí unas fotitos de San Bernardo...
> 
> Autopista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una calle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carretera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condominio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oficinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ministerio Público
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una vista desde el cerro Chena a la zona rural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una vista desde el cerro Chena hacia la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una panorámica de la ciudad, no sé si se vea bien xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ojalá les gusten y puedan hacerse una idea de la ciudad. Se cuidan!
> Saludos a todos


mas de sn bdo


----------



## Ekeko

Gracias por las fotos y por los links. Visitare el foro Chileno


----------



## JOSE-AQP

Que hermosa ciudad que es Santiago de Chile, se nota el buen gusto..Si así fuera toda America Latina. Me han impresionado las fotos, no pensaba que esta ciudad fuera así.


----------



## juanchristian

I Love Santiago.
Lo máximo Condorito.


----------



## Sansdestinee

Creo que las mejores tomas de Santiago las he visto en este thread :drool:


----------



## vicente_

ahun hay mas...


----------



## Poroto

^^ Por cierto... esa ùltima plaza es la Plaza Perù...


----------



## paolo32

lindas las fotos... estan en buena calidad, me gustaron


----------



## paolo32

*Santiago*





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Limeñito

vicente_ said:


>


Todas las fotos mostradas por ti, en especial las panorámicas (con la tremenda cordillera nevada) y la del teleférico, se merecen un gran aplauso, pero esta es simplemente perfecta. Sólo falta el marco y la cuelgo en mi pared.


Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## Marsupilami

Vieron la foto del skyline completito con el ocaso?????????
definitivamente las mejores fotos de Santiago.


----------



## ZhEr0

vaya q impresionante... eso si es una ciudad completa verdaderamente.
la cordillera ayuda demasiado el entorno.


----------



## paolo32

hagan una seccion lima stgo o peru chile... asi vamos afianzando lazos.. harto que necesitamos... sobran nacionalistas de aki y de alla. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Freed

Osea Lima y santiago ..Excelente quien se anima ?? las dos :drool:


----------



## JT 69

Existe alguna avenida Perú en Santiago? en Lima tenemos la avenida república de Chile.


----------



## kaiser_conce

JT 69 said:


> Existe alguna avenida Perú en Santiago? en Lima tenemos la avenida república de Chile.


si si la hay, y hay una plaza bien bonita que se llama Plaza Perú, en el barrio financiero de Santiago


----------



## JT 69

Moderna, ordenada, con mucho verde y un super skyline siempre acompañado con esa imponente cordillera nevada.. felicitaciones por tan bella ciudad. :cheers:


----------



## nacho1685

En la Plaza Perú hay una escultura en fierro en dos dimensiones, una de las planchas tiene un mapa del Perú y la otra sobrepuesta un mapa de Chile, de lejos se ve a los dos países juntos.


----------



## jcarloschile

JT 69 said:


> Existe alguna avenida Perú en Santiago? en Lima tenemos la avenida república de Chile.


No lo se, pero una de las avenidas más lindas de Viña del Mar, que va junto al mar, se llama Avenida Perú, así como también una preciosa y gran plaza que se encuentra al final de esa avenida.


----------



## Austral

Avenida Perú, está en las faldas del Cerro San Cristóbal en la comuna de Recoleta, es un barrio de clase media.


----------



## paolo32

Freed said:


> Osea Lima y santiago ..Excelente quien se anima ?? las dos :drool:


te propongo como candidado a hacerlo... te animas?


----------



## Roelon

Muy linda la ciudad ...hermosos los edificios clasicos y modernos...


----------



## paolo32

*SANTIAGO*





























































[/QUOTE]


Desde el foro bsar-monte-stgo creditos para klugerman


----------



## Freed

Paolo lo haria pero las fotos me salen lxl lxl malas ..no se que pasa??


----------

